# Advice Wanted- First coffee setup



## Rtansley (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi all,

Relatively new to the forum and yet to own a coffee setup.

I'm after a bit of advice about purchasing my first grinder and machine! Exciting!!

I'm currently using an aeropress which is good but I'm more of an espresso kinda guy. I drink 2-3 coffees a day, maybe more if I can make a decent cup!

I'm limited on space so I think an Appartamento would be suitable machine for the space I have, are there any other machines anyone can think of that would fit this criteria? I'd prefer a HX machine to a single boiler, are there any DB that would be suitable?

I have a budget of £1500 for both machine and grinder. I'm after purchasing both second hand hopefully from the forum.

In terms of a grinder I think I'd prefer to single dose so a HG 1 may suit my needs. Can anyone recommend a single dosing grinder that could be a good alternative?

Any help/ guidance is greatly appreciated. I've read so many posts on here, it's very addictive!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's so subjective, choosing your first set up! My advice would be to read, read, read and then read a bit more and draw up a short list of both machine and grinder. That way people here will understand what your tastes are.

One bit of advice though, I am not sure you would want to start your Espresso journey with the HG1.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good grinders second hand shouldn't be a problem, dint limit yourself to a hg1 though.

The Appartmento is a relatively new machine, and has a few scattered owners on here so you may have to wait for one coming up second hand .

If your looking at hg1 second hand they still command a good price , with the exchange rate they way it is , its not cheap to bring em in nowadays too, so I suspect people arent buying purchasing them at the same rate as they were a few years ago. Those that have the hg1 seems to love em to bits , so again you are waiting on someone going on the upgrade path , before they are sold.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Having owned an HG1 I wouldn't recommend it, IMO it is pretty poor in terms of value for money. There is undoubtedly a pleasure in using one and they do allow you to single dose, but they command a high price and (again IMO) you can get better results in the cup with something cheaper.

What sort of coffee do you enjoy? You have a good budget and should be able to pick up a really good setup with second hand kit.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you could get a really good set up for much less than £1500 how about a sage db (albeit a bit wider), they seem to go for between 500 and 700 on here. or the exposer db has a pretty small footprint.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are relatively new to coffee, then you will not find a better and easier machine to use than the Sage DB. It is so forgiving and actually makes a decent cuppa with the bells and whistles of machines that are far more expensive


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there. Have you looked at the website for Bella Barista? for your budget you can get a new Appartamento+grinder and still have change for the extras (knock box, scales, better tamp, range of cups/glasses, thermometer, naked portafilter, backflush detergent ... the list is endless!!!)

Advantage of new is the warranty - and you know the history of both machine and grinder.

If you are really set on a Rocket, then perhaps aim for a higher spec machine as your budget will cover a new Giotto/Moffaziato. A new grinder will push you over your budget, but there are often decent second-hand grinders advertised on this forum.

However, with your budget you will have plenty of choice (don't forget about the accessories!)


----------



## Rtansley (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

The Sage DB is a good shout, I guess it's what comes up in the For Sale section.

What else should I be looking out for in terms of grinders? I've seen the compak E10 on sale at the moment but the retention is said to be quite substantial.

@fluffles, I mainly drink flat whites, or do you mean what type of bean do I enjoy? Big fan of colombian coffee at the moment. Why did you not like the hg1? What other single dosers should I be looking out for?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hg1 is a nice grinder and I can understand you wanting one but you will soon get tired of cranking it to make multiple drinks when you are entertaining , and as pointed out their high value will dent your budget for the same or a fraction of the price you would be able to get a decent grinder .

on a footnote the sage db has proven its self to be quite a capable machine and there has been a couple come up recentl so keep your eyes peeled .


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

If it's your first proper set up I would pick up a second hand commercial grinder, they come up frequently for £200 and less and I would buy a Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Silva or Pavoni(I'm a bit biased on this one). Spend the next 6 months improving your skills and taste all kinds of beans. You'll then know what your preferences are, you can sell the setup without really losing anything and you'll have a better idea of what setup you really want to spend your £1500 budget on.


----------

